# Lethargic and Runny poo....



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
This thread is about my 4 month old (almost) cockatiel. 
Yesterday, in the late afternoon, he suddenly got all sleepy and lethagic. At first I thought it was because he had had a busy weekend, and was just tired. He was falling asleep on my shoulder, not just dozing, but with his head right under his wing as he does at night. I put him in his cage for a while for him to go back to sleep, but now that I come to think of it he didn't seem that bothered about going into his cage, and didn't squawk for me. When I got him out again later (he hadn't actually gone to sleep) he did a strange, runny, flat poo on my desk. He hadn't done very much poo all day, only a tiny little one and this runny one that I had noticed. He had been fine for the rest of the weekend, pooping normally and not acting especially lethargic. 
This morning I looked in his cage and found these poos in the corner of his cage. 








Sorry for the blurry pic. There were a couple more of these in his cage, two very flat ones, and one very tiny, curled up one. 
I also found, in the one on my desk, some tiny bubbles, and I've read that this can be very bad.
Can someone help me? I don't want to take him to the vet unless he is actually sick, are these the symptims of a sick bird, or just a tired or stressed one??
Thank you very much!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If he's never had droppings like this before then yes, I would take him. While they don't look especially abnormal in themselves, the change plus the other symptoms you're describing would warrant a check up in my mind. To me, the lack of other droppings is more concerning than the fact that these are flat and watery. Is he eating normally?


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

I haven't noticed him eating or drinking for quite a while, yet when I put him on the food container he ignored the seed and the water. He feels so skinny, I'm really worried!!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Hopefully we will be able to take him sometime soon. Thanks for your help!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, that definitely warrants a vet visit ASAP. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

I will be sure to tell you how he is, we are taking him to the vet this afternoon. Whew! Thanks for your help


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck! Make sure to ask for gram stains and fecal cultures at the very least. You don't want to just put him on an antibiotic without knowing what the problem is, since it may or may not be bacterial.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Update! Well, sort of. Philiko is yet to go to the vet, we are taking him this afternoon, but he has just done a much healthier looking poop in his cage, which is a good sign.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Good (ish) news. We took Liko to the vet and have found out that Philiko has an infection  poor little guy, he has excess bacteria, they did a check of his feces. We have some antibiotics to give to him twice a day, and if he is still not eating properly, tomorrow morning, we are taking him back to stay the night and have xrays and things... If all is well and he is looking better, we will take him for a check-up on Friday . I am happy that we know what is wrong with him, and what to expect . The vet says he is 80 grams, which is not too skinny for him, so he is in good shape, he was also very well behaved and let her pick him up in the towel . 
X


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I hope he gets better quick!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

That's wonderful news. Hope your little darling is all better soon.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Thankyou!! I hope he does too 
Liko has already started eating!! He has been eating some of the millet seeds in his seed mix, which is an incredibly good sign, but he hasn't moved on to the other seeds or drunken any water yet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm glad you're getting him taken care of! When antibiotics work, they usually work very fast, so the vet is right that you should see pretty rapid improvement. Keep us updated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad you found out what was wrong. Once you finish the course of anitbiotics you can start him on probiotics to rebuild the healthy bacteria in his gut.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

He has been eating some of the millet seeds in his seed mix, which is great . He hasn't been drinking. At the moment, he has this crusty stuff around his neck feathers!!! We have booked an appointment for 3:00 this afternoon but can't do anything else for the present. Can anyone tell me what this is???
Here are some photos, please excuse the quality, I couldn't get the camera on macro.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

He also had some of this stuff on the tip of his tail, so that the end feathers were stuck together. I haven't seen any more anywhere else. :l Please help!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could be vomit...can you get a wet cotton ball and wipe it off? Its definitely something to ask the vet about.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, probably vomit. Definitely mention it to the vet.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

I will wipe it off straight away. When I googled sticky stuff on feathers it came up with vomit... he didn't have it on his face this morning when he woke up, so he would have had to of vomited since then... I didn't notice it, but I guess he could have vomited while I wasn't looking?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep, I've only ever seen a tiel vomit once, its quick and hard to catch.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Hi, I've got news! 
We took little Philiko to the vet this afternoon, he vomited again (I saw it this time, he was doing this funny movement with his head, and after seeing the crusty stuff I was wary and got him off my lap just in time). They are keeping him overnight, they're going to crop feed him and put him in an incubator... He's having an xray to see whether there's anything there which shouldn't be there, and in the morning the expert avian vet will check him over. If he's better, than he will be able to come home! 
I'm worried for Philiko, but I'm also relieved that he is in good hands now!!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i hope he gets better  ive had three birds vomit. tsuka had a reaction to some bird antiseptic cream when he ate it off his foot, and two others were sick. not a fun experience.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If they're going to tube feed, you might also ask them about doing a crop swab for a culture. It's possible he has an infection or yeast there that didn't show up in the fecal exam. 

I hope the meds kick in and he's feeling much better tomorrow! You're doing all you can.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Keep us posted on how he is doing. I'm glad the vet is watching him. Sending good thoughts to you and your tiel.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Hi, Good news, 
The vet rang this morning to say that all is going well, they have crop-fed him, but he is eating by himself now! All going well, I'll be able to take him home tomorrow.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

So Philiko is finally at home again! It seems like he's been away for months, not just two nights! 
He seems so much fluffier and different... but he's still my little Liko 
Just wondering, how good is a cockatiel's memory? Philiko has been with me for almost two months, will he remember me after being at the vets?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he will definitely remember you! mine stayed with my fiance at his moms house for a week and they still remembered me and were quite happy to see me


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Aw that's so cute... thankyou  He just seems to be so quiet.. but I guess he is tired .


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

He's probably still not feeling awesome. But I'm sure he remembers you! Sunny always even remembered me when I'd been away at college for a whole semester.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

That's awesome  
I guess the antibiotics are making him dopey too


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

I'm glad to say that Philiko seems to be almost as good as new! He is as fluffy as ever, clambering around and chirruping away . I'm so glad he's Ok! He is eating lots too, and I have seen him drinking. Thanks for your concern


----------

